

3 Ways the Media is Dangerous to Your Financial Health - RichGong
http://blog.vuru.co/post/3090291298/3-ways-the-media-are-dangerous-to-your-financial-health

======
artmageddon
Spot-on article, especially point #3. I can't imagine how many people have
been burned by following his advice on a day to day basis. Haphazard investors
turn a blind eye to the disclaimer at the start of the show the same way a
gambling addict would to an addiction hotline.

Also, one nitpick grammatical thing to note:

"This gives investors the wrong idea, as it has been showN that the thoughts
of Wall Street..."

~~~
yoseph
Thanks. I'd fix it, but Tumblr is down! :)

------
kleinsch
It's a pretty vicious cycle. Financial websites and TV shows are mostly
subsidized by brokerages or firms that make more money when you trade more, so
(surprise!) they advocate trading as much as possible. It drives me nuts that
in order to uncover information about investing responsibly, you have to dig
past a bunch of short-term garbage that's going to give most of your money to
a broker, mutual fund, or advisor.

~~~
yoseph
Yeah, it is. That's what we advocate at Vuru: Responsible Investing. We're all
for individual investor empowerment and that's what we like to talk about on
our blog.

------
Evgeny
I'm really surprised that there are only three.

------
lefrancaiz
Very similar to YCharts in a way. www.ycharts.com

------
maeon3
I'm not defending Jim Cramer. But Jim Cramer made his fortunes as a young guy
day trading, read his biography, he comes across as a buffoon, but he only
does that to categorize his show as "entertainment". This way he can get
around the SEC law which prohibits people from rallying the people over a
public medium to manipulate a stock up or down.

Love him or hate him, the guy is a genius. Personally I think he's using the
TV to make profit off the viewers trading, but if you are savvy you can trade
with Cramer (what he really does, rather than what he says to do).

~~~
r00fus
No one is saying he isn't smart. Trust comes from two things fundamentally:
capacity and compassion. If someone is smart but they've made a deal with
folks who are trying to rob you, they are not trustworthy.

Jon just proved that the only thing that matters to (admittedly bright) Cramer
is Cramer.

Viewers should have kicked his ass out by ignoring his show.

